
Reasons to Use a Clipboard Manager - cjb_bjc
https://dev.to/designpuddle/3-reasons-you-should-use-a-clipboard-manager-49dk
======
cjb_bjc
You copied some data to the clipboard and then accidentally overwrote it.
That's no longer a problem, it's still there!

You need to copy a few bits of info from one app to another. Rather than
hopping between them, copy them all first then paste them in the order
required. Easy.

~~~
mtmail
That's a good text summary. The article added 4 animated gifs to stretch the
content (or tried to be funny).

